# Another Guppy Fry Sexing Thread



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

I have these fry (duh), and some already have colored tailfins. I know some guppy females have colored fins aswell, but any other way I can tell? The male breeding organ (the gonodium or whatexer it's called) isn't clear, unless they're all females but I doubt that. 

This next question goes for all livebarers: Are they born with male breeding organs or do the males devolope them when they sexually mature?


Thnx


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I think I've read somewhere that they are all born with female sex organs then they change later if they are male.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The gender of the fish I believe is male or female when they are born but the male organ does not develop into the male shape until he is mature enough.
that said there is an interesting thing that happens if there are no males in a colony of female livebearers. One will develop a male organ fronm the female anal fin but the fish is sterile.

And yes you can have batches of fry where they are all one gender or another.
I have a feeling it has to do with water temperature. i have had many batches of fry that are all the same and then some where they are well mixed.


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Well animals changing sex does happen with many species, but don't you think it's pointless for the male to be sterile? lol


----------



## lynmccoy (Jun 22, 2011)

I have 2 fry in my nursery tank that we have decided to keep. All of the others have been given to other grandchildren, neighborhood children, and friends who wanted guppies that they could watch grow up. Ours are 4 weeks old and one is being stubborn. The other one is proud to be a male. As soon as the flashlight and magnifying glass comes out to look at the stubborn one ,he swims in front of the light and shows me that he's a male and proud of it.


----------

